# water zoomies?



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/trev1001/media/June/waterzoomies_zpse7cf286c.mp4.html


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like Bacchus has been hitting the bottle again. Man has he gotten big though! Puddles or her kiddie pool always set Scout off too--the muddier the better. Loved the video!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

He is up to about 52 pounds already.
Because we got him last fall he has had no experience in the water
He was having so much fun I just let him go..
I am glad he likes the water
Going to the cottage this weekend so more pics/vids to follow
Here is one of him on his whoa table; you can see he is starting to fill out.
It’s only been a week or so but he is getting it.
9 monthes now do you think he will get over 60 pounds?

http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/trev1001/media/June/theboy_zpse74fd681.mp4.html


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, he's definitely coming along! Nice muscle tone too. If his growth habits are anything like Scout's, he'll definitely be a 60+ pounder. She put on around 8lbs from 9 months old to her birthday. I'm looking forward to those vids.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

What a handsome, fun-loving dog!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@einspanner - Interesting! Dex was 56 lbs. at 9 months and is now 54 lbs. at 13 months. He doesn't look too skinny (but a bit skinnier than he was then, obviously) but I am trying some Satin Balls to add a couple pounds back on him. I thought he'd easily reach 60 lbs. - but not so far!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> @einspanner - Interesting! Dex was 56 lbs. at 9 months and is now 54 lbs. at 13 months. He doesn't look too skinny (but a bit skinnier than he was then, obviously) but I am trying some Satin Balls to add a couple pounds back on him. I thought he'd easily reach 60 lbs. - but not so far!


That is interesting. Sounds like he hit his growth spurt a lot earlier than Scout. Just goes to show you that within the same breed individuals can be very different, even more so when comparing male to female and wirehair to smooth. 

Here's her growth chart. (Yes, I'm crazy)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have found that sometimes the scales might be a little off. I had June get on a scale and it showed her to be 5lbs heavier than her normal weight.
I knew there was no way she had gained 5lbs in two days. I turned the scale off, and back on, then it showed her normal weight.
I also wouldn't be concerned about 2lbs in a dog that is at a normal weight.
During cold months my dogs eat more, and during hot summers they cut back on food due to the heat.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Here's her growth chart. (Yes, I'm crazy)


Ah, that's awesome! I wish I had done one for Dex. I totally want to keep one for our next pup, so I don't think you're crazy at all 



TexasRed said:


> I have found that sometimes the scales might be a little off.
> 
> I also wouldn't be concerned about 2lbs in a dog that is at a normal weight.


Yeah, our scale is not 100% reliable (or at least I tell myself that, ha!) but I'm pretty sure he had made it up to 58 lbs. at one point and is now at 54. I'm not really worried (he looks fine) but I can see 4-5 vertebrae of his spine, whereas before I could only see maybe 1 or 2. He's just not a big eater (3 Acana cups a day) and will only eat once a day (in the evening). The satin balls are getting him to eat some breakfast finally, since I'd really like to split his meals up and get him to eat twice a day. Even as a pup, he'd usually only want to eat once a day. Hoping when we have another pup in the house, he'll get a little more interested in food.

Sorry, back on topic!!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Was a great weekend
Even got the boy in the water for the first time





















http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/trev1001/media/June/this_one1_zpsfcb3ccdc.mp4.html

And of course the "Fly Catcha"

http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/trev1001/media/June/fly_catcha1_zpsd504d06c.mp4.html


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Looks like Bacchus has been hitting the bottle again. Man has he gotten big though! Puddles or her kiddie pool always set Scout off too--the muddier the better. Loved the video!


Haha and yes, the wino...


----------

